# Easy trailer jack bow press- simple fingers



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I like it. When you get time give some more details and pictures. Some want the fingers to be 7/8" apart so I guess that 1/8" of washers between the 3/4" spacers would get that separation.


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

nice one


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good job!! Simple & easy, I like that!

Thanks for posting.

Allen


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Simple and easy... 2 things that a builder LOVES

Good looking press


----------



## prbg (Apr 3, 2013)

jim p said:


> I like it. When you get time give some more details and pictures. Some want the fingers to be 7/8" apart so I guess that 1/8" of washers between the 3/4" spacers would get that separation.


Yes, washers would work or there is 1" square tubing at lowes that would space it out more. I used some 3/4" campershell foam on the fingers wrapped with duct tape to protect the limbs. I was afraid the bow might slip, but after just barely tightening it, i can lift the whole jack up by the bow. The dense foam compacts and forms to the different limbs like custom fingers. Although im am very happy with the outcome, the dyi bug is making me want to improve it and i may go with custom fingers like the others here....


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Do the straight fingers grip the limb enough. Seems like the bent ones like Last Chance's would secure the limb better. Just curious.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

I like your design. As an added safety, just use a canvas belt over the handle and the press. With that ,it can't possible move when it's pressed.


----------



## prbg (Apr 3, 2013)

handirifle said:


> Do the straight fingers grip the limb enough. Seems like the bent ones like Last Chance's would secure the limb better. Just curious.


That was my first concern, but with the foam and tape, i can try with all my might and it wont pull out, maybe with other bows that are not as parallel as my bows, but all three of my bows fit great.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

I had a similar design press and there is so much pressure it would b very difficult to make it slide...I think if it did slide it would scrape off the plastic dip


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

I used contact cement and a piece of old inner tube glued on to my flat fingers. Works awesome.


----------



## Tx Trapper (Feb 25, 2009)

Could you maybe post some more close up pics with bows in the fingers please.


----------



## AdamNic16 (Oct 9, 2015)

Could any body put a link to a page where i could buy some fingers.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I like the simplicity. I'd be interested in a write up on your how to, if you get time.


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

That's a really good Idea, simple and Effective.


----------



## hoosierhntr (Jan 6, 2012)

ya a few more pics would be great! think i will try this.thanks for sharing it, we do like simple!


----------

